# Advice on shipping 40 ft container to Manila



## Gsk888 (Jun 29, 2019)

My wife ,Filipina dual citizen and I hold ACR are planning to move back to Manila. We probably will need a 40 ft container. Can any one recommend a reasonably priced shipper/agent to help us with this and what total charges may we expect to pay. I believe we are exempt duty tax . Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

You don’t say where you’re coming from but, you might gleen some info from this thread.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1480790-shipping-arrival.html


----------



## Gsk888 (Jun 29, 2019)

We will be coming from Rosebud, South Dakota, USA.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gsk, It sounds like from Manitoba's input in the referenced threat above, started by BigPearl, that the primary expense you are going to incur is the land transport to a port city portion, which I'd guess with you being in the center of the northern frontier there in SD, could be either the big rig portion (or rail) to either Seattle or NYC (?). I know he quoted a recent price of $700 for a 20 footer shipped from NYC to the RP; so, a starting point at least. THere's also some good info in there about getting your stuff Out of the RP if the need arises. Anyway, good luck on your journey And hope you'll share your experiences with the forum.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Gsk888 and it sounds like you have your Immigration status all ready to go and thats good. Here's another link I saved on shipping goods here, you probably already have this completed but if not it could be helpful, I'm not sure if this document is current.

http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gsk888 said:


> We will be coming from Rosebud, South Dakota, USA.


wow,,i was gf and p hunter trapper 12 counties,,wow. you bet!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You might also want to look into using 2x20 ft. Depending on where you are going in the Philippines a 40 may simply not fit on the roads. Also you could pack more essential stuff in one and stuff that can wait into another. That way if you are not moving right into your final place then you can store one container until needed for permanent residence.

Price may be a little more but well worth it at the Philippine end.

The $700 was sea shipping only, land transportation will be the majority of your costs, especially coming from the middle of the continent. I would not be surprised at your door to door costs to be in teh range of $US6,000 to $8,000 or even more.

I'd advise you to have a good hard look at what you are shipping, a lot of furniture from the US will simply not suit the Philippine climate or into Philippine houses (much smaller rooms than a US house would usually have) and electric stuff may simply not work due to voltage differences. You can often replace with new here for not much more than shipping costs. 

Worth getting several quotes and seeing just what the actual costs wil be for the shipping. If possible see if you can get a breakdown of land and sea costs, it would be very informative.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I shipped a 40 footer for around 9K USD. They packed it and when it arrived their filipino counterpart reassembled everything...my
house is 2 floors so that made me very happy. Some will recommend you have a yard sale then buy new here. I chose not to do that and i am very happy I didn't...cost nothing as far as taxes, fees and hidden costs from the govt here. straight forward. I used United in Canton Mass and it is very comforting have our things around us here. Plus the quality of the stuff from the US seems to be of a much higher quality...take into account the different electricity..we brought evrything and bought some inverters here to get the 120v needed. I live in Dasmarinas south of Manila so no problems with the 40 footer. Insure it...was provided by the mover...they were great and a great help...seems like there is less concern by the locals if packed by the professional then if by yourself plus a lot less 
of hassle....good luck.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

Small world, I grew up in Dedham Mass, went to Tower Day Camp on Canton


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Rwestgate said:


> Small world, I grew up in Dedham Mass, went to Tower Day Camp on Canton


I was a State Trooper for 27 years spent many a morning in Dedham District court. I live in Dasma, Cavite and depending maybe we could have coffee someday...at least I will understand your accent! lol I lived in Hanson and Whitman. The mover was in Canton and they did an excellent job Dood to Door!


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

Depending how long ago you were a Trooper going to Dedham you might have known my brother Rick Westgate he was a probation officer or mother Frances she worked in the archives from the County Courthouse


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> I shipped a 40 footer for around 9K USD. I used United in Canton Mass and it is very comforting have our things around us here. Plus the quality of the stuff from the US seems to be of a much higher quality...take into account the different electricity..we brought evrything and bought some inverters here to get the 120v needed.
> 
> Wanted to ask you what port it shipped out of once trucked to that location, after packing in Canton? A Filipina blogger my asawa follows here in WA state said she was quoted $5K for a container (I think a 40 footer); so, she instead opted to send what she could by a whole lot of BB boxes....something like 20 of 'em, still far cheaper than her container quote, but of course no furniture. Like you, I'd love to have My better quality stuff, as well as heirlooms, when we move back in Spring '20, as long as way to get them back to US if needed, which appears that's do-able as well. Finally,. how are your converters holding up? ONes we bought for in laws house in Caloocan died in less than 2 yrs running just a few 120 appliances on 'em. I've known one fella who bought a high end one here in US as well as a high end continuous power unit for his electronics; so, trying to figure it all out before we leave. Thanks, JC


----------

